# Great website for plan references



## Quickj (Jan 23, 2010)

This has been posted to this forum previously, but it was buried inside a reply to a different post. and I feel it deserves a thread of its own. 

There is a website

http://jorgensensteam.com/

That showcases the work of Bob Jorgensen, who was a prolific fan of steam engines. He has built many, and they are all shown on this website. The more you look through his site, the more you will find, including hundreds of drawings, engravings and Photographs. 

It is a bandwidth intensive site, so may not be suitable for dial up.
Jorgensensteam is also a member of HMEM, but not very active. We should try to change that.


----------



## 1hand (Jan 23, 2010)

That bike is awesome! Thm:


----------



## BigBore (Jan 23, 2010)

From a beginner:

THANKS!

Great info in the _Design/Construction_ section. The _Links_ section has a ton of _Youtube_ videos of engines. Thanks again.

Ed


.


----------



## GordTopps (Jul 27, 2010)

Excellent site Bob :bow:

Regards
Gordy


----------



## xo18thfa (Jul 27, 2010)

A lot of great ideas in there. Thanks for sharing.

Bob


----------



## GreenTwin (Jun 3, 2022)

That website got moved.
Here is the new link.






						PHOTOS OF Bob's Steam Engines
					

Edit: This website is having some sort of problem with displaying all of the full sized images for each post, so I have converted the images to the thumbnail format. Click on any thumbnail to enlarge it.   Bob began building simple steam engines, and here are a few examples, along with the...



					www.classicsteamengineering.com
				




.


----------

